
Go dependency management tool is made public - pythonist
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/go-package-management/et1qFUjrkP4/discussion
======
vhost-
Finally hopeful for better dependency management! I was digging through the
source code and see it works with mercurial, git and bazaar using a hash or
tag (so you can lock a package down to either):
[https://github.com/sdboyer/gps/blob/master/vcs_source.go#L22...](https://github.com/sdboyer/gps/blob/master/vcs_source.go#L220)

I'm guessing gps will be merged into the stdlib at some point.

